# daughter struggling with cannulas



## worried_mum_2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all 
my 10 yr old daughter was diagnosed in Dec 2011 she was put on the pump in May this year, when we need change the cannula she gets herself into a panic the infusion set she was using for ainmas pump it was not always going in the way it should 1st time so we would have to re change it, so he diabetic nurse said about trying a different cannula for her pump but she keeps saying shes to scared and she cant do it and she gets really worked up then I get stressed and worked up as well.
I keep telling her she can do it and that she will be fine and that being on the pump is controlling her bloods so much better than the injections and that she has the flexibility of foods etc, I have done reassuring her I've done putting my foot down 1 of the diabetic nurses spent over an hour yesterday (Monday) trying to get her to do it, I've pined her down in the past the change it she hated me for all of 2 mins but then shes fine but with this other cannula its a little different.
Has anyone else had this kinda problem? can yous think of anything i can try to make it easier for her and not a struggle/fight for us as a family 

Hope this has all made some sort of sense,thank you for reading this.


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, welcome to the forum.  Sorry I can't help with the trouble you're having, but hopefully one of the brilliant Mums on the forum will be along to help.  It might be worth posting a similar message in the Parents thread so they definitely spot it. Good luck.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2013)

worried_mum_2013 said:


> Hi all
> my 10 yr old daughter was diagnosed in Dec 2011 she was put on the pump in May this year, when we need change the cannula she gets herself into a panic the infusion set she was using for ainmas pump it was not always going in the way it should 1st time so we would have to re change it, so he diabetic nurse said about trying a different cannula for her pump but she keeps saying shes to scared and she cant do it and she gets really worked up then I get stressed and worked up as well.
> I keep telling her she can do it and that she will be fine and that being on the pump is controlling her bloods so much better than the injections and that she has the flexibility of foods etc, I have done reassuring her I've done putting my foot down 1 of the diabetic nurses spent over an hour yesterday (Monday) trying to get her to do it, I've pined her down in the past the change it she hated me for all of 2 mins but then shes fine but with this other cannula its a little different.
> Has anyone else had this kinda problem? can yous think of anything i can try to make it easier for her and not a struggle/fight for us as a family
> ...



Hello worried mum and daughter and welcome to the forum.
Which cannulas were causing the problem in the first place and which one is meant to be tried now?
Fear of the unknown is one of the worst fears to have  Is your daughter afraid it's going to hurt? If so there is some numbing cream available. Perhaps try that. If it has an automatic inserter does it make an awful noise when it's inserted If so I sympathise. 
The best cannula I ever had to use was the cleo 90 which can be used with an animas pump. You insert at your own speed and no loud click as it inserts.
The cleo90 is supplied by advanced therapeutics, so perhaps ask them for a couple of samples.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Is your daughter inserting her own cannula?  My son was 7 when he got his first pump, and to date he has not inserted his own cannula (he is 12 now), partly because the only site he can use is on his butt and it's a bit tricky for him to reach round!  He does all the the other things himself, ie rewind pump, fill cartridge and tubing, etc.  In the beginning he was quite nervous, and what helped him was seeing me put a cannula in myself, and also allowing him to put a cannula on me.  Getting over that initial fear is half the battle!


----------



## worried_mum_2013 (Jul 17, 2013)

*thank you*

she was using the inset 2 and that was causing some problems so they want her to try the inset 30 to see if thats better for her, but she wants the cannua you have to insert yourself now id of thought that would be more of a worry? we use the numbing cream and she still stresses about it she defo wants her pump, she made a deal last night that she would give the inset 30 a good try if not put the inset 2 back in so I am about to drop that on her and she what reaction I get


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2013)

worried_mum_2013 said:


> she was using the inset 2 and that was causing some problems so they want her to try the inset 30 to see if thats better for her, but she wants the cannua you have to insert yourself now id of thought that would be more of a worry? we use the numbing cream and she still stresses about it she defo wants her pump, she made a deal last night that she would give the inset 30 a good try if not put the inset 2 back in so I am about to drop that on her and she what reaction I get



Good morning worried mum, if your daughter wants to insert the cannula herself then let her the ones animas do are called contact detach and are so easy to use. They are a metal cannula though so need to change every 2 days. It's just like injecting herself when inserting the cannula. I can understand the upset with the inset 2. The noise it makes is enough to put anyone off. Besides the fact I can't open the ruddy thing to use it I wouldn't touch it for a million pounds. The inset 30 I use now and it doesn't make that awful noise when it goes off.
Give animas a ring and ask for some samples of the different cannulas they have. Your daughter has the diabetes so needs to feel in control, so even though very hard discuss and let her choose what she wants to poke into herself.
If a resentment/fear builds up then a very long rocky road awaits which you don't want.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 17, 2013)

I allways change cannula after being in shower/bath skin is softer & less of a shock on skin, Hope you get things sorted for her (its the best upto now)


----------



## suziepoo (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Worried Mum
As someone who's needle-phobic, I was scared about inserting cannulas. Over the 2 years I've had my pump, some have been easier to do than others (and I've always used the same cannulas!!).
When I do panic about doing them, I go back to the tips my psychologist gave me!! I put on my fave song, relax and try and insert it by a specific point in the song! easier said than done I know!!
It might sound daft, but why not let her inject the canula into her fave teddy?? 
Hope things get easier!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi! I am not a mum so don't know what your going through. But I use a pump myself and had an awful fear of inserting the cannulas to begin with. I was told to get ones with an insertion device because it is easier but I didn't want to because I didn't feel I had any control. I use ones that I insert myself, I can put them in myself at the speed that I am comfortable with. I would let your daughter give them a go if she wants to, it might help a lot. Good luck!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 23, 2013)

Well from the sounds of it, it is a 'control' issue - as she wants to self-insert.  So why fight it - let her.  Sounds from what Sue's said as if the Inset 30 are the ones she needs (I dunno cos I am on a Roche pump)

I also very much agree with Redkite and think that's a really really good idea, ie you do it yourself, then you let her do it to you.  Yes cannulas are expensive but she needs to be encouraged not panicked.

Why do you panic?  She isn't going to die if a cannula stays in a bit longer than it ought to, unless the site's 'gone off' in which case, it is urgent and of course the more you do that, the quicker sites do go 'off' (ie cease to absorb insulin properly)  Last week for some reason I entirely 'missed' my 2 day change and when I really thought about it and went, hang on, how long has this been in? it was 4 days.  Ooops, but I was perfectly fine.  And reset the cannula change reminder on my meter !


----------

